# A little Classical Music.



## Michael. (May 20, 2013)

A little Classical Music.

​.
*Opera flashmob in Antwerp*

Vlaamse Opera and the city of Antwerp 
join forces in a flashmob 
to keep the neighborhood clean!
.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 20, 2013)

I've never been much of a fan of opera, but that was thoroughly enjoyable - thank you!


----------

